# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: isa server 2006

## mhbshn

با سلام
من ميخواهم اينترنت  adsl رو بوسيله isa server 2006 كه روي ويندوز سرور 2003 نصب شده رو به كاربران شبكه كه ويندوز xp دارند بدهم. لطفا راهنمايي نماييد.

----------

